# pain-killers and golf



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

I broke my ankle on Wednesday but there is a big golf team tournament in myrtle beach this week that i have to play in. i asked the doctor about it and he said that if i can deal with the pain i can probably play since i can't really do anything that could make my ankle worse short of falling off a cliff. he prescribed me some vicodin and i have codeine at home. What would these do to my game if i were to take them during the round? painkillers don't usually mess me up too much so i'm optimistic that i may not bee too affected should i feel that i need a pill to continue playing. If anyone has any experience please let me know


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Some of your feeling will dissapear but as long as you can stand the pain (even drugged up) you will be OK.


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

.


Having gone through a variety of kidney and kidney stone related medical procedures, I have been prescribed Vicodin many times. In my opinion, Vicodin doesn't relly do much for pain it just makes it so that you don't really care that it hurts.

Seriously though, I am in Landscape Construction and I use a variety of powered tools and heavy equipment. I have done so with no problems even while taking Vicodin, (gotta earn a living, right?), so I can't see how it would adversely affect someone's golf game. It might take a bit of getting used to, but I don't think it would impair you. Heck, it might even help by calming you down. As for the Codiene, you might want to stay away from that because it can make you sleepy and somewhat dopey which will definitely affect your performance.


Good luck!


-JP


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

A good golf swing needs a solid foundation, of course this includes your stance. you may find it hard to swing the club effectively. If you don't try to over do it you should be OK. I would be riding if I were you though. Good luck and have fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

very true. i've found that by turning my left foot out (the broken one) i can make a turn through the ball without an unbearable amount of pain.its a tournament though and i'm not sure if they'll let me take a cart. hopefully ill be able to grind out some decent rounds. thanks for your support


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

JPsuff said:


> .
> 
> 
> Having gone through a variety of kidney and kidney stone related medical procedures, I have been prescribed Vicodin many times. In my opinion, Vicodin doesn't relly do much for pain it just makes it so that you don't really care that it hurts.
> ...


great, thanks a lot thats exactly what i was hoping for. i guess i probably will be able to play this tournament if thats the case


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

jump15vc said:


> I broke my ankle on Wednesday but there is a big golf team tournament in myrtle beach this week that i have to play in. i asked the doctor about it and he said that if i can deal with the pain i can probably play since i can't really do anything that could make my ankle worse short of falling off a cliff. he prescribed me some vicodin and i have codeine at home. What would these do to my game if i were to take them during the round? painkillers don't usually mess me up too much so i'm optimistic that i may not bee too affected should i feel that i need a pill to continue playing. If anyone has any experience please let me know


Is anything, they will improve your game..you'll be nice and loose, and realxed too, just don't overdo it, and you'll be fine. Go for accuracy, and rely on your short game, to get the job done.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

i just wanna voice this out...

whatever medicine you take, make sure you drink more than at least 8 glasses a day or more.

this is to helped your kidney, liver and pancreas filter out the drugs.

If you don't, it will make your kidney worked doubly hard.

just my 5 cent idea


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

If you broke your ankle, shouldnt it be in plaster now?

I know you said it wont make it any worse to play, but can it actually help your recovery?

I think you might be putting your ankle in a bad position by trying to walk this off.

Unless this tournament is the making of yourself then I would have to think a bit more about this.

Either way, best of luck.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

if it were any other tournament i wouldnt play but its a team tournament and we dont have a backup so ifi dont play the whole trip gets canceled for 4 other guys. im getting a fiberglass brace put on today that should give me enough support to swing a club. ill probably be hitting a lot of 3/4 shots though to lessen the strain and i think the 300+ yd drives sre out of the wuestion but i have to at least give it a shot.

and yes golf will stretch out the healing process but its really the worst time for this to happen since my team pretty much requires me to play well to win. im not gonna sacrifice my senior season to shave a few weeks of the recovery time.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

ANy chance they can change playing formats? Like playing Greensomes or something..


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

well i survived. the vicodin really helped dull the pain from walking and swinging but i still wasn't able to play the way i would've liked. im gonna have to continue taking it for golf since the season is just starting and i need to carry this team. hopefully I feel well enough to stop taking it soon.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

If it makes you feel any better, I know a kid who shot a 73 while on a full dose of Vicadin.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

i shot a 71 today on it lol, no nerves in the tournament for me


----------

